
SoftBank Expects $24B Loss - visopsys
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/13/softbank-expects-24-billion-in-losses-from-vision-fund-wework-and-oneweb-investments/
======
88840-8855
No problem. Masayoshi Son (the founder and CEO of softbank) has lost over 70bn
in the Dotcom bubble, then rebuilt everything from scratch as Vodafone Japan
KK fucked up so badly due to their incompetence and arrogance in the early
2000s.

[https://marketrealist.com/2019/07/softbanks-masayoshi-son-
ja...](https://marketrealist.com/2019/07/softbanks-masayoshi-son-japans-
buffett-once-lost-70-billion/)

What do we learn? \- social capital makes you economic capital - know rich and
powerful people and you will be rich and powerful \- Western people suck in
Asia when trying to localise

